# Stereo Sound Issue



## Bigzell (Jul 16, 2007)

I just brought a 02 SE car. the radio works greats with all speakers with no problem. when I put a cd in either an orginial or burnt cd it just comes out the right side of the car. if i place the balance to the driver side you can hear it slightly and very muffled. this only happens with i play a cd but the radio works with no problem.

have anyone experienced this before?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Failing headunit.


----------



## Bigzell (Jul 16, 2007)

ok with that being said. do you think its cheaper or wiser to buy another factory unit or after market radio. is there anything i can possibly do to help it last longer?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not sure... Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market -- do you see any good prices there for factory HU's? If not, I'd go aftermarket. I've heard of this problem a few times but not enough to know if there's any real solution-- or if there's a common root cause...


----------



## GeorgeScott (May 3, 2007)

the stereo is having a problem not with the balance but with circuits inside...
Its either you'll have the OEM fix it or you'll just go ahead and buy an after market stereo, this is a common problem...



__________________
_*Love my Maxima!!*_
Nissan maxima parts​


----------



## Bigzell (Jul 16, 2007)

ok now i have a technical question. if i still want to be able to use the controls on the the steering wheel will i need to get a refurb facture head or can they hook up the after market to work with the steering wheel?


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

i would take the chance to go aftermarket and possibly improve the sound quality a little over stock


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

The Bose headunit driver side cutout is a common issue. Dealerships will often replace the headunit with a refurbished one that isn't much better. I've been through two myself and the problem is still there. 

There is a DIY fix here if you want to try it (the rest of that site is GREAT for other 2000-2003 Maxima information): 

Nissan Maxima How-To's by housecor :: How to fix Bose speaker cutout

I say just go aftermarket. In order to retain the steering wheel controls for an aftermarket headunit, you'll need one of these: 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-83V5ddNo2Jm/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?i=127SWIX


----------

